# tips on shark fishing!



## cmiller2482 (Jul 5, 2011)

alright guys im new to the whole surf fishing scene but im hooked! Now i want to try to hook up on a few sharks ive done some research but still need to figure out a few things. Ive made up my leaders there 3' 135# braided wire with 125# swivels figured this might be a lil over kill but better safe than sorry right. now im trying to figure out where to put my weight I've seen guys use rocks and everything else so im kinda confused i bought 4 and 6 oz spider weights but how do i rig them to my leader? Any other tips would be appreciated! Im gonna be down on bolivar trying this out any suggestions of a good area or anyone know of a descent site to get a sat map of the sand bars?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

There are a ton of shark forums and blogs out there ... this guy has a pretty good rig for fishing off the Texas beaches and pulling baits out with a yak.

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-fishing-leaders/

I guess your heavier spider weight would work instead of a tube weight as is pictured. Everyone has their own design based on what's on hand - but you will need some very good (and properly sized) crimps. It helps to know the leader diameter and sleeve size. No problem using heavy stuff.

Hehe, be cool and use lots of colored tape, too! Nothing shiny, sir.


----------



## cmiller2482 (Jul 5, 2011)

appreciate the advice and link that helped with the weight issue and there are alot of forums and info out there so much that its almost too much info everyone for sure has there own idea of what to do guess you just gotta figure out what works for you.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

DON'T DRINK THE COOLAID!


----------



## Sigjosh (Jul 6, 2011)

I fish bolivar often and for my shark rigs I use 10' of either 400# mono or regular weed eater line, each work just as good as the other. I attach a 400# swivel to one end of the mono leader and a 400# snap swivel to the other. I then attach a 6' section of 480# and up steel leader. I attach a 400# swivel to one end which goes on the snap swivel of the mono leader and then a 16/0 and up circle hook to the other end of the steel leader. I use either 6 or 8 oz. spider weights depending on surf conditions and attach the weight to the snap swivel as well. I use 3/32 size crimps for the mono leader and 1/16 size crimps for the steel leader. I kayak my baits out so the long leader doesn't give me any problems. if you are casting then you will want to shorten this up quite a bit. This is the same leader construction from tx-sharkfishing.com shark leaders. Read their handbook, it will give you nearly all the helpful information you will need to get started. Im headed to Bolivar this weekend so hopefully the wind cooperates. Good Luck!


----------



## cmiller2482 (Jul 5, 2011)

appreciate it Josh i'll be down there the 29th through the 5th hopefully in five days i can get on somethin good!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

good info josh!!


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Leaders*

I have heard of people using weed eater line instead of #400 mono filament. It is similar diameter and much cheaper.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Go give it a try. I'll try testing some weedeater line.


----------

